# Arlington Hts, IL 14th Annual Classic Bike Show and Swap Aug. 12th 2018



## bikeman76 (Jul 16, 2018)

Arlington Hts, IL 14th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held on Sunday August 12th 2018 at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL 60004.
From 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM. Setup 7:00 to 9:00.

This show is well attended and some of the finest Show Bikes around will be on display. Tons of those hard to find parts in the large swap area.

Probably the last year for this show unless I find a new location as the side parking lot is being sold due to high taxes.

$20 for swap space. *Only $15 Again this year for Cabe members ! *Just mention your Cabe name and ask for your discount.

$5 for Bike Corral. Leave your bike for sale in the corral with a sign on it. Include price, features of your bike and your cell number. Then you can leave and enjoy the show.

$5 for Show entry. Trophies and ribbons awarded.
Bring your favorite Classic Bike and share it with everyone !

Food, restrooms, music and fun for all !

For correct directions on GPS or Mapquest use 1650 E Rand Rd Arlington Hts, IL 60004
Any questions call 847-398-1650 and ask for Joe or Email bikeman76@msn.com.

Hope to see you there !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 16, 2018)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HIGH TAXES!
AND MAYBE THE LAST YEAR DUE TO THE TAX
ON SHOW AREA.
HOPE YOU GOT A GOOD ATTORNEY TO APPEAL THE TAX HEIST.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome to Illinois, land of high taxes. This is the largest bike show and swap in the state.Joe told me what his property taxes were a couple years back, and I was floored.When Memory Lane closed up, I said to myself, " Well, at least we still got the local Arlington Heights show. Don't misunderstand me, it's not a multi day event and it's not massive like Memory Lane was,but none the less it's a great show and dynamite swap.
Let's hope Joe finds a solution. See you there, or be square!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 18, 2018)

Got it on the calendar! 
Darcie & Nick


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2018)

they don't let you use the lot across the street any more huh?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 18, 2018)

bricycle said:


> they don't let you use the lot across the street any more huh?[/QUOTE
> Nope.


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 18, 2018)

bricycle said:


> they don't let you use the lot across the street any more huh?





No bri,  there used to be a large vacant grocery store but now it's open and they need the parking.
Joe


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2018)

Fudge....


----------



## Chgobike (Jul 19, 2018)

Looking forward to the show always a good time, sad to hear it might end this year. The tax thing is a real bummer!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 21, 2018)

It’s a great swap meet! I hope you find a new location for next year.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 21, 2018)

I PLAN ON BEING THERE!
AKA FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS !


----------



## dmk441 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm thinking about going. Might bring these. Would like to line up a trade/cash deal. I'd be looking for a lower condition level phantom in partial trade, or some higher end prewar carcass in need of restoration or repair. Send me a pm if you have any interest and partial trade considerations. Thanks, Dave


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 23, 2018)

dmk441 said:


> I'm thinking about going. Might bring these. Would like to line up a trade/cash deal. I'd be looking for a lower condition level phantom in partial trade, or some higher end prewar carcass in need of restoration or repair. Send me a pm if you have any interest and partial trade considerations. Thanks, Dave
> 
> View attachment 842482
> 
> View attachment 842483



nic bikes I like them from bicycle larry


----------



## dmk441 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 27, 2018)

Some video from last years show and swap !


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 30, 2018)

Anybody bringing any TOC goodies out? 
I'm about 5 hours away in Detroit but with the proper motivation maybe I can make a weekend of it. 

Got lots of TOC stuff to trade with as well if anyone wants to PM me their "want" list.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 3, 2018)

DON'T MISS OUT WHAT MAY BE THE LAST CHICAGO AREA MEET/SHOW!
YES, IT IS SUNDAY AUGUST 12TH.
ANY ADMINISTRATOR, CAN YOU PLEASE MAKE THIS A STICKY?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 4, 2018)

HEADS UP!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 4, 2018)

I'll be there. Anybody see a guy riding this bike 







   it's me. stop me and introduce yourself. It's not for sale, just bringing something to ride. See you there.
I'll be riding and singing....I was drunk... the day my mom.....got out of prison.....


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 6, 2018)

*6 Days to Show Time ! 
     I've been getting a lot of calls about the Show and Swap. 
Weather looks to be great.
    Hope to see you there !
Joe*


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 6, 2018)

Looking forward!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 7, 2018)

bikeman76 said:


> *6 Days to Show Time !
> I've been getting a lot of calls about the Show and Swap.
> Weather looks to be great.
> Hope to see you there !
> Joe*



https://us-mg4.mail.yahoo.com/neo/b...PN5mHF6F676llwJijNHGM9Rx73ng&.rand=1766961373


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 7, 2018)

COME ONE COME ALL!
GREAT SHOW!
https://us-mg4.mail.yahoo.com/neo/b...PN5mHF6F676llwJijNHGM9Rx73ng&.rand=1766961373


----------



## vincev (Aug 7, 2018)

see ya there/


----------



## the tinker (Aug 7, 2018)

Glad to see Vincev is coming up. It's a bit of a drive for him, I am going to squeeze all the balloners I can in the truck. No parts , just bikes. Going to try and fit ten or so in the truck.I will be there at 5 am. Will try to bring these:



Early 30's Elgin...Hawthorne Rat...Roadmaster with 1955 decals on tank of Cubs players Bob Rush and Hank Sauer. Shelby not for sale Will be my rider...



Columbia...Murray....Evans -Colson



blue Hawthorne repainted, except for fenders. Neat 50's decals on fenders     The Monark NFS.



  I'll squeeze the 35 Ranger in there too




Below is a better photo of the Ranger. Of course everyone knows what I look like. I'll be riding the black. Shelby. I won't be angry, like last year, I will try and be nice to everybody. I have been in therapy at the VA for anger control.





I hope I can get all these bikes in my pick-up. I do not want to scratch them up. The color -flo and Roll Fast below have been sold.
Here is a photo of my wife, if you can't find me, just ask her.
She is Very self conscious about her nose, please don't stare at it..


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 8, 2018)

We'll be bringing the chrome Imperial for sale. Out of all the bikes we've ever had, we get more inquiries about selling this one than any other. This may be somebody's lucky day  Message if interested in a presale.
See ya Sunday!

Darcie & Nick


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 8, 2018)

NICE!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 9, 2018)

The weather is going to be nice for Sunday. This is the last show and swap for the summer, probably the last one Joe will put on. I want to thank him and his crew for giving us this nice event all these years. Without the dedication of the people that put on these shows and swaps, our hobby wouldn't be what it is today.
There are surprisingly many folks that don't go to swaps, relying on Ebay to find their parts.  There are lots of deals at swaps and generally bikes and parts are more reasonably priced. 
A good example of this happened at the Blue Moon  swap 2 months back.
There was a thread that I commented on earlier this week where a fellow said the leather saddle on his re-pop bike sometimes sold for $200, and usually went for a hundred bucks.  That gave me a good laugh. These are inflated internet Ebay prices.
I sold that exact leather saddle [in perfect cond.] off the Columbia re-pop for 45 bucks at that swap, and Iwas happy to get it. My asking price was 50. It was worth 50, maybe 60 on a good day. but no more.
I'm not saying your going to find your Elgin Bluebird there for bargain prices, but swaps give you, the buyer, a chance to actually hold the part you want to buy and closely examine it.  Lots of the sellers are collectors too, that don't like the hassles of selling over the internet and are more willing to deal, avoiding all the many problems of craigslist and Ebay.  And remember this : Bring a pocket full of CASH with you. 
When you buy a bike at a swap and then whip out your check book or debit card, all your going to get is a good laugh.
This show and swap will be a good one, don't miss it!


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2018)

If someone shows up with a Blackhawk tank please keep me in mind.  Call  813-719-0513 cell or 919-586-6169 home.  Thanks, Ray


----------



## chevbel57 (Aug 9, 2018)

I’ll be there. I am taking this mid fifties Columbia to sell.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 10, 2018)

NICE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 11, 2018)

ONLY 24 HOURS FROM NOW THE COLLECTORS WILL LINE UP
TO SELL THEIR VALUABLE CYCLE ITEMS AND PARTS. HERE IS
ALL THE INFO YOU NEED.  MAY BE THE LAST BIG CHICAGO AREA
SHOW AND SWAP MEET.
CHECK OUT THE LINK BELOW!
https://us-mg4.mail.yahoo.com/neo/b...PN5mHF6F676llwJijNHGM9Rx73ng&.rand=1766961373
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!
WES PINCHOT 
FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 11, 2018)

chevbel57 said:


> I’ll be there. I am taking this mid fifties Columbia to sell. View attachment 850420



NICE!


----------



## Chgobike (Aug 11, 2018)

Loading up tonight , looking forward to tomorrow. See you all there!


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Glad to see Vincev is coming up. It's a bit of a drive for him, I am going to squeeze all the balloners I can in the truck. No parts , just bikes. Going to try and fit ten or so in the truck.I will be there at 5 am. Will try to bring these:View attachment 849575
> Early 30's Elgin...Hawthorne Rat...Roadmaster with 1955 decals on tank of Cubs players Bob Rush and Hank Sauer. Shelby not for sale Will be my rider...
> View attachment 849577
> Columbia...Murray....Evans -Colson
> ...



What do ya think you will ask on the Ranger??


----------



## the tinker (Aug 11, 2018)

The 1935 Ranger is 2900.00 You would look good on it Vince!
Also bringing this 39 Monark 5 bar project. For you 5 bar/ springer guys, it's only 175 bucks. a deal !


----------



## memo67 (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ll be there early. Thee is no many swaps swaps left in the Chicagoland area, every year we loose a couple.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2018)

no pictures no show


----------



## the tinker (Aug 12, 2018)

Here you go Larry


----------



## the tinker (Aug 12, 2018)

More


































































The unknown Caber was spotted there....


----------



## the tinker (Aug 12, 2018)

Many thanks to Joe for putting on a great show and swap. The weather was perfect, we couldn't have had a better day. Great selection of goodies and there were some real bargains there. Hope to do it again next year!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2018)

thank you so much tinker Dave for all those great pictures of bikes and parts .


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks for posting the pics Tinker !


----------



## Boris (Aug 12, 2018)

Man, that looks like a great swap. Who was that guy changing prices on that one bike and did he hurt his elbow getting his wallet out?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2018)

THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2018)

A SPECIAL THANKS TO JOE OF VILLAGE CYCLE FOR HOSTING THE SHOW AND SWAP MEET.
HOPE YOU FIND A GOOD VENUE FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW.  IT WOULD BE THE 15TH SHOW.


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you Joe !!


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2018)

Boris said:


> Man, that looks like a great swap. Who was that guy changing prices on that one bike and did he hurt his elbow getting his wallet out?
> View attachment 851839
> 
> View attachment 851840



I think that guys buddy palmed a small tank while one pretended he was going for his wallet/


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Great pics! Would have loved to had a shot at that wagon! I like the Elgin Falcon too. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks to all the Cabe members who came out to the show and swap yesterday !
Lots of good bikes and parts were available and weather was great .
Great pictures Tinker !
Hope to find a new venue for next year.
Joe


----------



## ricobike (Aug 13, 2018)

Was really a great swap for me.  I found a number of treasures and always nice to see the usual suspects .  Big thanks Joe and his crew for making this a memorable swap!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2018)

bikeman76 said:


> Thanks to all the Cabe members who came out to the show and swap yesterday !
> Lots of good bikes and parts were available and weather was great .
> Great pictures Tinker !
> Hope to find a new venue for next year.
> Joe




and try to make it on *Saturday*.


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2018)

bikeman76 said:


> Thanks to all the Cabe members who came out to the show and swap yesterday !
> Lots of good bikes and parts were available and weather was great .
> Great pictures Tinker !
> Hope to find a new venue for next year.
> Joe



Thank you for doing all the work it takes to put on a show.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 13, 2018)

geeze loueeze that's a lot of bike stuff!! if there are big vintage swaps like that around here in the S.F. Bay Area I am missing them.


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2018)

Almost had a great deal. Neanderthal  was going to sell me Tinkers Shelby for his "cousins price". I really wanted the Buick hood ornament on the bike


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2018)

vincev said:


> Almost had a great deal. Neanderthal  was going to sell me Tinkers Shelby for his "cousins price". I really wanted the Buick hood ornament on the bike



And what pre-tell would you do with a Buick hood ornament? (no Vince it won't fit there...)


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2018)

bricycle said:


> And what pre-tell would you do with a Buick hood ornament? (no Vince it won't fit there...)



You read my mind Bri.I would screw it on the front fender of some prized bike or my ultra rare Cheeto bike


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 16, 2018)

It looks like it was a good time, If I saw this earlier I would have went. I used to live about 10 minutes away and purchased a new bike from that shop before.


----------

